# Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge am 25. April in Soltau



## Jessica_BMC (1. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

anbei ein paar interessante Informationen zur Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge in Soltau.

Während der Frühling langsam den Winter in der Region ablöst, dürft Ihr euch bereits auf einen neuen Frühlings-Höhepunkt in ihrem Sportkalender freuen: Zum Start der Freiluftsportsaison steigt am 25. April die erste Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge,  

... in Soltaus attraktivem Böhmewald wird das erste Jedermann Einzelrennen auf dem Mountainbike stattfinden. Über Wald- und Schotterwege führt ein ca. 5,5 km langer Rundkurs durch den naturbelassenen Mischwald über interessante Passagen vorbei an 
idyllischen Gewässern über Brücken und enge Waldwege. Jeder der konditionell fit ist und ein Mountainbike besitzt, kann teilnehmen. 

Gestartet wird auf zwei unterschiedlichen Distanzen, 20 km und 40 km. 
Männer und Frauen starten gemeinsam, werden aber getrennt gewertet. Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl beträgt 120 Mountainbiker. Die Teilnahmegebühr beträgt ca. 15,- Euro pro Person, diese enthält neben den Startgebühren noch weitere Goodies. 

Die Anmeldung ist ab sofort auf der Veranstaltungshomepage unter www.bmc-soltau.de möglich, dort werden nun auch weitere wichtige Informationen rund um die Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge zum Abruf bereit stehen. 

Schaut doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei,
wir würden uns freuen! 

Liebe Grüße
Jessi


----------



## Jockelmatz (2. März 2010)

Das ist ja ein Ding - endlich mal was in meiner Nähe!
Und da ich auch noch die passende bike-Marke fahre (BMC)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (21. März 2010)

Tolle Sache aber Schade ist, da das erste Rennen im Harz am gleichen Tag ist

Gruß Arne aus Schneverdingen


----------



## Jessica_BMC (23. März 2010)

Hallo Radsportfreunde,

hier ein paar Neuigkeiten von der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge!*

*1)*Bergamont* stellt seinen *Torbogen* und *attraktive Preise* für die BMC zur Verfügung!

*2)*Alpina* stellt *Preise* für die Sieger, Ihr dürft gespannt sein! *http://www.bmc-soltau.de/zs-infos.php

*3)*Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten* im Rahmen der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge im *Hotel Park Soltau* möglich. Starten Sie entspannt und ausgeruht in den sportlichen Sonntag 
http://www.hotel-park-soltau.de/

*4)*Firma*Thorey* als Aussteller bei der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge aktiv. Informieren Sie sich über umweltschonende Energien und wie wir unseren sportlichen Lebensraum dauerhaft erhalten können. Solarstrom und Solarwärme stehen bei der BMC im Fokus.*


Auf die weiteren Entwicklungen dürft Ihr gespannt sein,
euer**BMC-Team*


----------



## Jessica_BMC (23. März 2010)

Snevern schrieb:


> Tolle Sache aber Schade ist, da das erste Rennen im Harz am gleichen Tag ist
> 
> Gruß Arne aus Schneverdingen



Ja, dass ist wirklich schade! Nächstes Jahr wird die Koordination besser, versprochen


----------



## scotty33 (23. März 2010)

Jessica_BMC schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist wirklich schade! Nächstes Jahr wird die Koordination besser, versprochen



jep evtl. auf mitte april. zu eurem datum liegt der sks marathon sundern und da ist immer schon früh anmelden angesagt. mitte april ist bei euch das wetter ja auch schon offen. 
also 2011 ein klein wenig früher, dann habt ihr zwei drei harzer jungs auch dabei.

gruß stefan


----------



## Jessica_BMC (27. März 2010)

... noch ein paar News von der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge!


1) *Indo Boards* neuer *Sponsor* der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge! Alle Teilnehmer dürfen sich freuen, *Preise* gibt's auch 
http://www.indoboardgermany.de/ oder http://www.jopo-eis.de/ 
Ihr meint, ihr habt eine gute Balance? Beweist es auf den Indo Boards bei der BMC! 


2) Die Kooperation mit der *Verkehrswacht* steht fest!
*"Mit Köpfchen fahren"* heißt das Motto der Verkehrswacht bei der Premiere der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge. Los geht's für die *Nachwuchsfahrradfahrer und -fahrerinne*n bis 12 Jahre mit einem Fahrradparcours. Spielerisch motorische Sicherheit und Geschicklichkeit lernen und Spaß am Radfahren haben, das sind die Ziele des Parcours. Alle aktiven Kids nehmen nach dem absolvierten Parcours an einer Verlosung teil. Außerdem werden in Kooperation mit Fahrrad Moors Demonstrationen zum Thema Helm vorgeführt.

... also entstaubt eure Fahrräder nach dem langen Winter und auf geht's für die Kids in einen sichereren Sommer mit der Verkehrswacht und der BMC.


Auf die weiteren Entwicklungen dürft Ihr gespannt sein,
euer**BMC-Team*


----------



## DAMDAM (4. April 2010)

wie es eigentlich aus? kann man sich am Renntag noch entscheiden statt 20 die 40 Km zu fahren? 

und habt ihr nen garmin track von der Strecke.


----------



## deeptrain (4. April 2010)

moin,
endlich mal wieder ein Rennen in der nähe schade das zeitgleich der auftakt des harzer mtb cups ist wo ich leider auch nich dran teilnehmen kann da ich mich am 23 aufn weg nach Riva(rocky mountain bike festival) mache
ich hoffe nächstes jahr überschneiden sich die termine nich
wünsche der veranstaltung ein gutes gelingen


----------



## Jessica_BMC (5. April 2010)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> wie es eigentlich aus? kann man sich am Renntag noch entscheiden statt 20 die 40 Km zu fahren?
> 
> und habt ihr nen garmin track von der Strecke.



Zur ersten Frage: Nein, das ist organisatorisch dieses Jahr nicht möglich, bis zum 21. April (online Anmeldeschluss) sollte man sich spätestens entscheiden! 

Zur zweiten Frage: Eine gpx-Datei werden wir in den nächsten Tagen online unter http://www.bmc-soltau.de/tn-infos.php für euch zur Verfügung stellen!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am 25. April, wir würden uns freuen! 
Viele Grüße, 
Jessi


----------



## Jessica_BMC (5. April 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> moin,
> endlich mal wieder ein Rennen in der nähe schade das zeitgleich der auftakt des harzer mtb cups ist wo ich leider auch nich dran teilnehmen kann da ich mich am 23 aufn weg nach Riva(rocky mountain bike festival) mache
> ich hoffe nächstes jahr überschneiden sich die termine nich
> wünsche der veranstaltung ein gutes gelingen



Vielen Dank und dir viel Spaß im Norden des Lago di Garda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jessica_BMC (5. April 2010)

Hallo Radsportfreunde,

es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten von der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge! 

1) *ÄNDERUNG des Wertungsmodus* bei der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge! Alle Teilnehmer werden neben der Gesamtwertung (20 km Männer, 20 km Frauen, 40 km Männer, 40 km Frauen)  zusätzlich in *drei Altersklassen* eingeteilt. AK I: Jahrgang 1994 - 1980, AK II: Jahrgang 1979 - 1960, AK III: Jahrgang 1959 - 1930. http://www.bmc-soltau.de/tn-bedingungen.php ...wir freuen uns auf eure Teilnahme 

2) Kooperation mit *Fans gegen Doping* geplant, nähere Informationen folgen demnächst! http://www.fans-gegen-doping.de/jla/index.php

3) *Ziener* in Kooperation mit Dome Sports als Aussteller bei der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge dabei! http://www.bmc-soltau.de/zs-infos.php

4) In Kooperation mit *Dome Sports* kommt Power Balance zur Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge. Entdeckt auch ihr eure innere Balance... 
http://www.bmc-soltau.de/zs-infos.php

5) Schnee gefällig? Für alle schneeverliebten Großen und Kleinen baut der *Snow Dome* eine kleine Schneerutsche auf das Eventgelände der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge!

Auf die weiteren Entwicklungen dürft ihr gespannt sein,
euer *BMC-Team*


----------



## Jedisonic (7. April 2010)

Der Artikel in der WZ heute hat mich endgültig geködert, Anmeldung soeben vollführt! Jetzt kann es losgehen... ;-)


----------



## Jessica_BMC (9. April 2010)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

kurze News von der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge! 

1) *GPX-Datei der Strecke* online unter http://www.bmc-soltau.de/tn-infos.php ab sofort verfügbar! 

2) *Neuer Sponsor und Aussteller* bei der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge! Die *AutoParkSoltau GmbH *unterstützt die BMC tatkräftig und wird mit den Marken Opel und Nissan auf der   Austellermeile vertreten sein! http://www.autoparksoltau.de/go.to/modix/now/hauptseite.htm

4) *Landjugend Soltau* eventuell Partner der BMC, nähere Infos folgen!

Auf die weiteren Entwicklungen dürft ihr gespannt sein,
euer *BMC-Team*


----------



## Jessica_BMC (12. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
es gibt erneut ein paar interessante Infos von der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge! 

1) *Preise* für alle Wertungskategorien im Wert von *1.500,- Euro* stehen fest! www.bmc-soltau.de 

2) *Crossboccia* als *Aussteller* bei der BMC dabei! http://www.crossboccia.com/
Crossboccia, der Sport ohne Limits für ...Jedermann, jede Zeit und absolut überall! Spielt selbst bei der Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge... 

3) Die *Landjugend Soltau* ist als *Partner* bei der BMC dabei! http://www.laju-soltau.de/


Auf die weiteren Entwicklungen dürft ihr gespannt sein,
euer *BMC-Team*


----------



## sbie (17. April 2010)

hallo Radler,
die Resonanz zum bmc Soltau ist hier nun ja nicht allzu groß, fährt dort außer mir überhaupt jemand mit  ? Vielleicht sogar aus SH, Kreis OD,  oder aus Hamburg?

Gruß
sbie


----------



## DAMDAM (18. April 2010)

Ja ich! Aber auch wirklich nur zum Spaß und mit dem Ziel nicht Letzter und vielleicht auch nicht überrundet zu werden. 

Außerdem ist ja die Soltau Therem nicht , das kann ja prima kombinieren. Wenn dann noch Wetter wie heute wäre, wäre alles perfekt! (außerdem bin ich der Meinung sollte man Veranstalltungen in der Region unterstützen! So viele haben wir da nämlich nicht.)

Also bis nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jessica_BMC (20. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

die Veranstaltung steht vor der Tür und wir haben voraussichtlich die letzten Neuigkeiten für euch via Posting! 

1) Die *100* sind fast geknackt ...
Die Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge freut sich über mittlerweile *98 Teilnehmer*, die am Sonntag in Soltau an den Start gehen! *Wir freuen uns auf euch!*

2) Morgen - Mittwoch der *21. April* - ist *letzter Anmeldetag* für die Böhmewald Mountainbike Challenge. Schnell noch die *letzten Startplätze *sichern unter http://www.bmc-soltau.de/anmeldung.php

3) *Fluchtwagen* wird als weiterer Aussteller das Rahmenprogramm der BMC komplettieren! http://www.fluchtwagen.com/
Wir freuen uns auf alle Aktiven, Zuschauer, Aussteller u.v.m. am Sonntag den 25. April 2010 auf dem Eventgelände der BMC!


*Bis Sonntag bei strahlend schönem Sonnenwetter..., 
euer BMC-Team*


----------



## Jedisonic (25. April 2010)

Hat echt Spass gemacht heute! Schön organisiert und klasse Zuschauer am Streckenrand!


----------



## DAMDAM (25. April 2010)

Ein wirklich super Event! Hat alles gestimmt: Organisation, Strecke, Publikum und sogar das Wetter! 

Großes Lob und ich hoffe es gibt nächstes Jahr eine Fortsetzung!


----------



## Sascha Koch (29. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

wo genau ist denn der Böhmerwald in Soltau?
Ich komme aus der Nähe und suche immer noch einen schönen Kurs, um mit dem MTB zu trainieren. Vielleicht kann man da eine schöne Strecke abfahren?


----------



## frankB3_de (1. Juli 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wo genau ist denn der Böhmerwald in Soltau?
> Ich komme aus der Nähe und suche immer noch einen schönen Kurs, um mit dem MTB zu trainieren. Vielleicht kann man da eine schöne Strecke abfahren?



Hi Sascha, 
schau doch mal hier 
http://www.bmc-soltau.de/anfahrt.php

Gruß Frank


----------

